# [Azureus] Crashe brusquement (Résolu)

## Animatrix

Salut à tous !!

Depuis quelques temps azureus est devenu instable.

Je n'ai pas mis à jour azureus et cela est apparu du jour au lendemain.

Au départ, j'avais un crash sans que je ne fasse rien.

Maintenant, je n'ai plus aucun torrent dans mes partages et quand je veux en ajouter un autre, il plante, voila le output :

```
animatrix@localhost ~ $ azureus 

using /home/animatrix/.azureus/gentoo.config

$UI not set defaulting to swt

(SWT:7982): Gtk-WARNING **: gtk_widget_size_allocate(): attempt to allocate widget with width 250 and height -1

[alert] Alert:3:SWT library loaded from "/usr/share/swt-3/lib" can't be automatically updated from version 3236 to 3318 (must be loaded from "/home/animatrix/.azureus"). Please see <A HREF="http://azureus.aelitis.com/wiki/index.php/SWT_Cant_Auto_Update">the wiki</A> for details.

[GUI] SWT update aborted due to previously reported issues regarding its install location

[plug] [Plugin Update] Failed to load plugin details

[plug] [Plugin Update] Failed to load plugin details

DEBUG::Sun Aug 12 23:14:17 CEST 2007::org.gudy.azureus2.pluginsimpl.update.PluginUpdatePlugin::checkForUpdateSupport::659:

  java.lang.Exception: Update check cancelled

        at org.gudy.azureus2.pluginsimpl.update.PluginUpdatePlugin.checkForUpdateSupport(PluginUpdatePlugin.java:465)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.pluginsimpl.update.PluginUpdatePlugin$5.checkForUpdate(PluginUpdatePlugin.java:286)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.pluginsimpl.local.update.UpdateCheckInstanceImpl$1.runSupport(UpdateCheckInstanceImpl.java:155)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.util.AEThread.run(AEThread.java:69)

DEBUG::Sun Aug 12 23:14:17 CEST 2007::org.gudy.azureus2.pluginsimpl.update.PluginUpdatePlugin::checkForUpdateSupport::659:

  java.lang.Exception: Update check cancelled

        at org.gudy.azureus2.pluginsimpl.update.PluginUpdatePlugin.checkForUpdateSupport(PluginUpdatePlugin.java:465)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.pluginsimpl.update.PluginUpdatePlugin$4.checkForUpdate(PluginUpdatePlugin.java:192)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.pluginsimpl.local.update.UpdateCheckInstanceImpl$1.runSupport(UpdateCheckInstanceImpl.java:155)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.util.AEThread.run(AEThread.java:69)

java: xcb_xlib.c:50: xcb_xlib_unlock:  l'assertion « c->xlib.lock » a échoué.

Abandon
```

Savez-vous si ce problème est résolvable ?

Solution : Use = -xcb

Pour compiz : http://forums.gentoo-xeffects.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=576Last edited by Animatrix on Mon Aug 13, 2007 4:42 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## coloneil

essaye d'effacer les configs d'azureus

```
rm /home/animatrix/.azureus/gentoo.config 
```

----------

## d2_racing

As-tu quelque chose quand tu lances :

```

revdep-rebuild -p

```

Tu as peut-être une dépendance de brisée...

Au pire,  tu peux utiliser Ktorrent pour faire un test.

J'ai déjà eu un problème avec Azureus et c'est pour ça que j'utilise Ktorrent  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

As-tu quelque chose quand tu lances :

```

revdep-rebuild -p

```

Tu as peut-être une dépendance de brisée...

Au pire,  tu peux utiliser Ktorrent pour faire un test.

J'ai déjà eu un problème avec Azureus et c'est pour ça que j'utilise Ktorrent  :Smile: 

----------

## Animatrix

Alors, le crash survient aussi depuis un autre utilisateur.

Donc pas de problème niveau configuration.

Le revdep-rebuild ne me donne rien de concluant.

J'essaye d'utiliser Ktorrent, mais l'interface est à des années lumières d'Azureus (troll ?)

 :Sad: 

----------

## Temet

Ktorrent est très bien.

Perso j'utilise rtorrent.

Et pour troller en coeur, je déteste Azureus   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

Et pour tuer le troll: utilisez ctorrent et son interface ctcs  :Razz:   (mode console pawaaa \o/)

----------

## Animatrix

Bon en attendant ca résoud pas mon pb  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Ça l'air de venir de Java ton truc : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-565366-highlight-xcbxlibunlock.html

----------

## CryoGen

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ktorrent est très bien.
> 
> Perso j'utilise rtorrent.
> 
> Et pour troller en coeur, je déteste Azureus  

 

\o/

rtorrent dans un screen sur mon serveur   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Ktorrent est très bien.
> 
> Perso j'utilise rtorrent.
> 
> Et pour troller en coeur, je déteste Azureus   
> ...

 

+1   :Wink: 

----------

## Animatrix

C'est vrai que cela peut venir de xcb, mais si tel est le cas, compiz marche plus.... (quoi que l'intéret est mince).

J'essaye et merci !!!

Arrêtez vos trooollls, please  :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

Alors, tu vas faire quoi ?

----------

## guilc

Hop, le petit patch qui va bien a appliquer à xcb (USE=-xcb, j'appelle pas ça une solution moi, mais juste reculer pour mieux sauter :p) :

```
--- src/xcb_xlib.c.orig 2006-11-25 22:03:30.000000000 +0000

+++ src/xcb_xlib.c      2006-11-25 22:19:28.000000000 +0000

@@ -38,18 +38,20 @@

 void xcb_xlib_lock(xcb_connection_t *c)

 {

     _xcb_lock_io(c);

-    assert(!c->xlib.lock);

-    c->xlib.lock = 1;

-    c->xlib.thread = pthread_self();

+    if (!c->xlib.lock) {

+        c->xlib.lock = 1;

+        c->xlib.thread = pthread_self();

+    }

     _xcb_unlock_io(c);

 }

 void xcb_xlib_unlock(xcb_connection_t *c)

 {

     _xcb_lock_io(c);

-    assert(c->xlib.lock);

-    assert(pthread_equal(c->xlib.thread, pthread_self()));

-    c->xlib.lock = 0;

-    pthread_cond_broadcast(&c->xlib.cond);

+    if (c->xlib.lock) {

+        assert(pthread_equal(c->xlib.thread, pthread_self()));

+        c->xlib.lock = 0;

+        pthread_cond_broadcast(&c->xlib.cond);

+    }

     _xcb_unlock_io(c);

 }
```

En attendant que sun débuggue un brin sa jvm...

Référence sur bugzilla : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=156353

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

j'ai voulu installer compiz ( xcb en dep ) dernierement, et donc j'ai droit a ces messages d'erreurs regulierement.

A priori, xcb se veut le futur remplacant de Xlib d'apres ce que je lis (connaissais pas), donc c'est pas encore pour demain.

Merci guilc, je m'en vais tester le patch.

Et pour les torrents, en gtk (wx-windows aussi ) il y a transmission qui est basique mais bien foutu.

+

----------

